# Colne valley cockapoos Optigen test update



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got Scout from Joe at Colne Valley at the beginning of April and I know at least 2 others on here had pups from the same litter. 
At the time, Joe's dogs had clear eye certs but were not optigen tested, which put some potential puppy seekers off.
Well I can now report that Rupert, the dad to our pups, as well as his other stud dogs have now all been optigen tested and are DNA PRA clear. 
Great news for us and all the dogs!


----------

